# Mehr USB Ports



## Koksi (17. März 2016)

Hallo Leute,

Ich würde gerne die Anzahl der USB Ports von meinem Asrock z77 pro3 Mainboard erweitern und suche nach einer geeignenten Möglichkeit.
Leider is der 1 x PCI Express 2.0 x1 slot durch meinen Macho Kühler überdeckt...
Ich habe zwar einen USB-Hub mit eigener Stromversorgung aber ich finde auf Dauer den Kabelsalat auf dem Schreibtisch störend und wenn ich zuviel anschließe gibt auch der Hub klein bei 
Mir fällt gerade keine andere Möglichkeit ein außer das Mainboard auszutauschen, hat vielleicht jemand von euch eine Idee ?


----------



## Goldini50 (17. März 2016)

Hmm, hast du alle internen USB Anschlüsse auch schon in verwendung ?


----------



## Schallrich (17. März 2016)

Und was ist mit dem anderen PCIe Port?
Ist der auch verdeckt oder durch etwas besetzt?.
Weil wenn der unter PCIe Port (der lange) noch frei ist,
kannst da auch nen kurzen USB Controller reinstecken.

Sowas zum Bleistift:

CnMemory USB 3.0 Card, 2x USB 3.0, PCIe 2.0 x1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Quat (17. März 2016)

Schau mal auf dein Board, direkt unter dem ATX Stecker, noch zwei mal USB3.
Dafür wär ein interner Hub denkbar, für'n Laufwerksschacht, gibt's als zweier oder als vierer, dann allerdings Vorn raus. Für Hinten wären es nur zwei, dafür günstiger, weil nur Kabel und Slotblende.
Eine PCIe x1 Karte könnte auch in einem der x16ner montiert werden, falls nur eine Grafikkarte verbaut ist.


----------



## Koksi (17. März 2016)

Goldini50 schrieb:


> Hmm, hast du alle internen USB Anschlüsse auch schon in verwendung ?


Demnächst wird ein neues Gehäuse geholt denke mal es werden wieder 2-4 der internen plätze fürs gehäuse verwendet aber würde es gerne vermeiden Vorne am Pc dauerhaft die Kabel hängen zu haben.
(ich gehe mal aus mit intern meinst du die Header auf die ich die Kabel vom Gehäuse normalerweise stecke ?)



Schallrich schrieb:


> Und was ist mit dem anderen PCIe Port?
> Ist der auch verdeckt oder durch etwas besetzt?.
> Weil wenn der unter PCIe Port (der lange) noch frei ist,
> kannst da auch nen kurzen USB Controller reinstecken.
> ...



Ah okay! Mir war nicht bewusst das man die kurzen Steckkarten auch in die langen slots stecken kann!

Habe eine Asus GTX 670 DC2 und ne Xonar dg. sonst sin die restlichen plätze frei


----------



## Schallrich (17. März 2016)

Das sollte dann ja auf jeden Fall passen.
Die Controller gibt's mit verschieden vielen
USB Anschlüssen. Musst gucken was dann brauchen tust.


----------



## Koksi (17. März 2016)

Quat schrieb:


> Schau mal auf dein Board, direkt unter dem ATX Stecker, noch zwei mal USB3.
> Dafür wär ein interner Hub denkbar, für'n Laufwerksschacht, gibt's als zweier oder als vierer, dann allerdings Vorn raus. Für Hinten wären es nur zwei, dafür günstiger, weil nur Kabel und Slotblende.
> Eine PCIe x1 Karte könnte auch in einem der x16ner montiert werden, falls nur eine Grafikkarte verbaut ist.



Oh wusste garnicht das Intern da noch was geht, Danke für die Info 
Das mit dem PCIe x1 auf x16 ist genial dann bin ich gerettet!


----------



## Koksi (17. März 2016)

Okay nun die Frage: Welche PCIe Karte? Hat da jemand eine Empfehlung ?


----------



## Schallrich (17. März 2016)

Damit habe ich keine Erfahrung. Aber ich werfe das hier mal in den Raum:

USB-Karten Test

Vielleicht findest da was brauchbares.

Ansonsten mal beim A gucken und Berichte lesen.


----------

